# Playonline Viewer for FFXI help.



## Midgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey, so I was playing FFXI last night without any problems, this may be a general program problem but, when I went to start it up this morning it would open to its first window and than come up with an error and shutdown. I restarted the laptop and all it changed was that the error didnt come up it just never started. Its back to the error again. Anyone can help with this please? Its very annoying. 

IM if you would like: Mitchxhell, thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you tell us what the error code was? Is it not going into the actual FFXI part?


----------



## Midgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay its a windows error saying "POL Viewer has encountered a problem and needs to shutdown. We are sorry for the inconvenience." Now if I click on either of the buttons saying " Send error report" Or "Dont send" and just leave it POL runs... but as soon as the game is tryingto go into fullscreen mode it freezes up. Mind you the error box is still running at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No code, eh? Try going into the configuration utility for FFXI and revert to the defaults. I was to avoid a reinstall 'cause I know that the updates for FFXI are nothing short of brutal.


----------



## Midgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Ughh I know I really dont want to do it hah. I may try just restoring the computer. I did reset to defaults but hey. Oi.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A restore is a bit extreme, but if the problem is deeply rooted in the software that controls the 3D aspects of your PC then it'll bring it all back. But updating FFXI is a horrible experience that I wish upon nobody.


----------



## Kiraaj (Nov 20, 2008)

umm i have the same problem and i tried the above but it still dosent work. Any alternatives?


----------



## Midgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah the solution was actually to clean up and defrag the HD.

POL will not run without enough space to support it.

I was at 75% usage but cleaned up and defraged to 45% and system runs fine now.

hope it helps.


----------

